# Fishing Dayton-Area Report



## ohiooutdoors365 (Mar 15, 2011)

Anyone be out fshing in the Dayton area? I've had the jon boat on the Stillwater with no luck. I think I might try Eastwood for some saugeye this week. Been kinda windy.Good Luck.:G


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

i've been checkin on eastwood the last few weeks ..still really thin ice on a good part of the lake..will probly be gone by tommorow though...as far as saugeye go..they stopped stocking it a few years ago..i think eastwood just is not high on the priority list for saugeye anymore...last year i caught one REALLY nice one..about 23" on a perch colored rapala.., i think the majority of the stock goes to other, bigger lakes now(cowan,indian..etc)..good luck fishin


----------



## Crappietheius (Mar 1, 2013)

I have been on the GMR in Troy several times. I have only brought in two nice saugeyes over 20 in and several much smaller. Catfish are bitin good. not any real consistency to it all yet. Water has been up and down and it seems like the fish are just as confused as me somedays.


----------



## MadRiverWader (Mar 1, 2013)

ohio outdoor, I work at Eastwood lake and may be able to give you some insight. I have seen two guys on yaks a couple of time in the last two weeks but didnt have a chance to ask how they did so sorry about that. Eastwood was stocked one time lately about 3 years ago. As it stands now we only get the "extra" fingerlings after everyone else does. Someone in the district is working on trying to get some more and we are supposed to possibly be doing a fish study on crappie growth. It is only a mediocre lake to fish in my opinion though, I hate to say it. I believe it to be over-fished. I hope this helps you out, although it may not be "good news".


----------



## MadRiverWader (Mar 1, 2013)

Crappie-I have only fished the GMR for saugeye one time in a friends "spot" and we did well, but I can only get there from a boat. Any tips on wading or shore fishing for them? Baits or Depth? Obviously some twisters but that is all i know?


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Mad RiverWader, can you elaborate more on the catfish study?? I been trying to get Mike Enright to look towards the state for stocking Blue cats in there for several years now as its a closed system and tons of deep water structure they should do really well in there. I Catfish Eastwood all the time and have a lot of decent channel cat pictures if anyone is interested in seeing them with real verified weights included. Let me know who to contact about that as I would like to give them some insight from someone who is the only person i ever see out there catfishing with any regularity. 

Salmonid


----------



## MadRiverWader (Mar 1, 2013)

Salmoniod-I did miss speak a bit. One of Mike workers is trying to initiate a fish study- to possibly get the state to get us more fish INCLUDING possibly catfish. There is no actual progress on it as we speak. The plan that may or may not take place is doing a netting of fish instead of just fish shocking. One idea/plan is to do a crappie specific study, I guess they have some growth rings like trees do in the gill/head area? This way you can test how big our crappies are for their age. I know we WANT to get some more cats in there but I don't know if it is all wishfull thinking or not? I will keep you updated.


----------



## Crappietheius (Mar 1, 2013)

Hey Mad, i have had the most action on white 3in twister tails trailed with a minnow. single or double, doesnt really seem to matter at this point cause come mid to late afternoon when they start feeding is works equally well. My best advice to you is to not listen to the guy trying to sell you the creek chubs at a buck a piece......


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

Not a fan of saugeyes being stocked in that lake. Seems the put and take ratio is very wide. Also, that lake used to have halfway decent fishing for crappie, perch, and bass until those first two stockings of fingerlings matured and started eating everything in sight. Lake started going downhill about 1995. The eyes I have cleaned from there have had all the above mentioned fish in their stomachs. Wonder if that's what happened to all the Shad? Used to be able to walk on the Shad at the water pipe in the spring when they were spawning. The lake has a zebra mussel infestation now too, both channel and blue cats love to feast on them ;-)


----------

